# New Foster, Jake



## JoshNy (Feb 9, 2009)

That is a good looking pup, good luck Jake!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He has such a beautiful face!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome boy!!! You're right - he'll be bringing light & love into someones home quickly. Bless you for the foster.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy and looks like my Bama boy. I bet someone will snag him right up and spoil him rotten.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG! He's so cute..... good thing you don't live very close......
(I might have found myself in divorce court before my first anniversary!)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling! Good luck with the forever home....


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh if he had the right temperment I'd think he might found a fureverhome. He's got that same pet me look in his eyes My foster Farley/Charlie has.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww, he's a good looking boy! I bet you're right that he won't be around long!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

He is pawsome! Thank you for fostering.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

He tested negative for lymes & heartworm YEA! He is a little underweight, dry flaky skin, but good food should take care of that.

He just made himself right at home here, made friends with my guys, even Charlie likes him and Charlie is pretty picky! 
I think this one will be a fun foster


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Jake is SO ADORABLE, HANDSOME!
wish I could have him and it's something he and Hunter have same Birthday!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's adorable!! I'm sure he'll find a home very soon.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Jake was adopted today!! 
Wonderful family in Maryland. He has a 9 month old sister now.

Yippee!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's wonderful news!!! Great job!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

what a cutie...Im sure he will go fast....


----------

